# Puppy Food



## ORgolden (Jan 12, 2009)

*Orijen Puppy Food???*

I have been feeding my dogs Canidae and I thought they were doing really well on it. Then the dog we were taking care of for a while went to her new forever home. That is when i realized that my five month old puppy has not actually been eating much of the Canidae. I usually leave the food out all day so had no way to measure. Today i put two cups in the bowl in the morning and at 7 p.m. he still hadn't eaten any. Of course i got kinda worried. :no: So I went to the pet store and talked to the lady their and brought home a bunch of trial size bags. We started with the Orijen. The other choices were California Natural, Taste of the wild, and Prarie. I am going to try the other as i run out of things. My puppy scarfed down the orijen like he was starving. 


So, do any of you use or know about these foods? I read about them but there is always conflicting reports. I have heard the Goldens need a really high protein percentage. But then I have also heard that to much protein can make a puppy sick. I just want to give them good food!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

All of the brands you have looked at are great brands and rate very high on the dog food ratings list. If the puppy likes the Orijen then I would stick with that. This site has some interesting information on the high protein. http://www.dogaware.com/dogfeeding.html#TopDry But like any article some people will say just the opposite on the protein. I know the big one for me was not to much calcium because of their growing bones. 
Good choices you have looked into. Mine stopped eating the Canidae after they started eating it and found the food was bad. So it is good you are switching. Just dont do to many changes on the food jumping to different brands because it can cause stomach upsets. Do slow transitions.


----------

